# Classical Christmas Favorites



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are some of my favorites:
Joan Sutherland Schubert's Ave Maria. It doesn't go particularly high but illustrates better than almost anywhere else how stupendously big and glorious her voice was as she soars over the chorus in the upper middle voice: 



Joan Sutherland O Holy Night: sung with all the power of In Questa Reggia with the most spectacular high note in the history of seasonal music: 



Jessye Norman sings a song written just for her voice: Jessye's Carol. Not only is the music of particularly beauty but it not only allows her to soar up to high C but gives her ample opportunity to show off the most beautiful chest voice of all time: 



Birgit Nilsson sings Silent Night; not only sung with great elegance and beauty, but it hits her voice right at the spot where you can hear the unearthly resonance of her voice:



Another recording of my favorite Christmas carol with Bjorling doing O Holy Night in French:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=
I love Ave Maria and of particular note is Ponselle's Schubert 
rendition:



Finally I close out with yet another Schubert's Ave Maria, this time by Streisand. Don't knock it till you have heard it. Such beauty and with such an emotional take:



Happy Holidays from John


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this John and Merry Christmas to you.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

